# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Top Ten Tourist destination in India

## Rashidindia

hello friends,


Top Ten Tourist destination in India are below:-

1.kashmir
2.Rajasthan.
3.Agra.
4.Jaipur in rajashtan.
5.pushkar in rajasthan.
6.Jammu.
7.Rathambore.
8.khajuraho.
9.varanasi in UP.
10.shimla.

----------


## dreamybd

Thanks for sharing informative post. But I can not except the list without Goa. Travel to Goa, to explore the mystical charisma of the exotic abode. It is a promise that Goa will add some golden moments in your memorabilia.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Thanks for giving useful publish. But I can not except the record without Goa. Take a trip to Goa, to discover the magical personality of the unique residence. It is a guarantee that Goa will add some fantastic times in your collectibles.

----------


## eunice01

For me one place in India that amaze me it's Bangalore, also known as Bengaluru...^_^

There are lot og good place there that can capture your attention, I like the most is the Bangalore Palace...

For more tourist spot in Bangalore, India here http://onlinetravelersguide.blogspot...bangalore.html

----------


## arnoldfinch

India is a very traditional country. In the India, there are plenty of most beautiful places, which you like to watch and visit. Here are some best tourist destinations such as Taj Mahal, Goa Beach, Kashmir Valley, Darjeeling, Jaisalmer and Ajanta Caves.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

1.kashmir
2.Rajasthan.
3.Agra.
4.Jaipur in rajashtan.
5.Nashik in Maharashtra.
6.Jammu.
7.Saputara in Gujrat.
8.khajuraho.
9.Keral.
10.shimla.

mobile app development
madp
hire dedicated mobile developers

----------


## wheelzonrent

kashmir , himachal pradesh, leh ladakh, Uttrakhand, Punjab, Rajasthan, Kerala, Mumbai , delhi

----------


## RoberLewis

i only know about taj majal well b/w kashmir side is quite beautiful.

----------

